# Victoria Bryant State Park



## dadsbuckshot (Jun 15, 2012)

Anyone who has gone or visited what are your thoughts on this park? 

Is it family friendly? 

Is it a good place for wife & 3 year old son? 

And especially how is the fishing and what could I expect to catch? Is it pond fishing only or can you fish out of the streams? 

Any and all info is appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## olcowman (Jun 16, 2012)

dadsbuckshot said:


> Anyone who has gone or visited what are your thoughts on this park?
> 
> Is it family friendly?
> 
> ...



Where's it at? I ain't never heard of it... sounds like a place to buy slinky underwear for 'big' gals or something?


----------



## CamoClad (Jun 16, 2012)

It's not a bad place at all, yes family friendly too.  It is a lot smaller than some of the other parks nearby (Tugaloo SP for example is huge in comparison).  Fishing would be at the pond on site unless you wanted to drive to Toccoa or Habersham Co. to stream fish.  There is a golf course at this park so that seems to be their focus versus the fishing that you would find at the camps on Hartwell, Russell, Clark Hill.  It is a nice and quiet place though, very quiet and relaxing.  It is a very well kept campground too, clean and neat everytime we have been there.


----------



## buckshot4:13 (Jun 16, 2012)

Very family friendly with pool, stream to splash in and two small ponds to fish.  Nice easy camp sites and also have platform sites for tent camping which we used.  Been there a couple of times nice easy place to go spend the weekend.


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks for the info...

So I take it that the streams on site are only for playing/splashing around and not for fishing??...


----------



## takamineman (Jun 27, 2012)

The streams are kinda shallow.  You might catch a horney-head or small bream, but the better fishing is in the pond.  They also have a playground, horseshoe pit at the campground, etc.  It really is a nice place to camp.  My family has camped there on many, many an occasion, or for no occasion at all!  They also have the State Park 10pm quiet time in the campground, so you won't have any crazy folks keeping you awake at night hoopin and hollerin or blaring a radio.


----------

